# 27" Monitor - 144/165HZ IPS/TN Gsync



## sYniZ (28. Mai 2016)

Servus allerseits,
da mir zum Release der Custom Designs der GTX1080 eine neue Grafikkarte ins Haus kommt, wollte ich ebenfalls den Monitor upgraden – zur Zeit verwende ich einen BenQ XL2411T(144Hz/fullHD/24Zoll)  sowie einen Iiyama 27Zoll Monitor – dieser ist jedoch 60Hz und wird hauptsächlich als Zweitmonitor genutzt.

Da mich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt 4K völlig kalt lässt und ich ein Verfechter von hohen Hz-Zahlen bin, fiel die Entscheidung in Richtung WQHD sowie 27Zoll als Größe des Monitors. Da ich durchweg nur positives über Gsync gelesen habe, will ich auf dieses Feature beim neuen Monitor ebenfalls nicht verzichten. Die Entscheidungsfindung fällt mir in einem Punkt besonders schwer : TN oder IPS – ich spiele ziemlich viel CS:GO und das auf einem semi-professionellem Level, nach dem durchforsten von zahlreichen Reviews bin ich zur Schlussfolgerung gekommen, dass der Unterschied der Reaktionszeit von 1mm zu 4mm vermutlich nicht so signifikant wäre, um sich deswegen sofort für den TN-Panel zu entscheiden – ist das richtig?

Im Moment habe ich 4 Monitore zur näheren Betrachtung herangezogen: den Acer XB271HU, den Asus 279q, Asus 278q sowie den Dell 2716DG. Wie ihr wisst sind die ersten beiden Bildschirme IPS Panels – die beiden letzteren TN Panels. Mir ist bewusst, dass die IPS Panels ein besseres Gesamtbild liefern sowie viel bessere Blickwinkel haben – in wie weit ist der Farbunterschied beim geraden und direkten Blick auf den Bildschirm zu beschreiben? Grund zur Sorge bereitet mir ebenfalls die Tatsache, dass sowohl Acer als auch Asus Probleme mit der Qualitätskontrolle haben und viele User sich über tote Pixel oder starkes BLB beschweren, weiß jemand zufällig, ob das mit der Zeit ab Release besser wurde oder ist das erhalten eines guten Monitors noch immer reine Glückssache?
Wie würdet ihr euch entscheiden, welchen Monitor würdet ihr kaufen? Macht es Sinn zur Halbzeit von 2016 auf TN zu setzen oder sollte man in Richtung IPS gehen?

Feedback jeder Art ist sehr willkommen!


----------



## Chanks (28. Mai 2016)

Also ob 144Hz oder 165Hz ist total egal. 

Ob TN oder IPS ist auch nicht ganz einfach, der Asus 278Q hat trotz TN ein größeres Farbspektrum als XB270/271HU oder 279Q,  jeodhc gilt zu beachten das durch das TN Panel und der damit verbundenen relativ schlechten Blickwinkelstabilität die Farben in der Wahrnehmung wieder leiden. Dennoch der Asus 278Q dürfte das aktuell beste TN-Panel sein. 

Ein Nachteil bei den IPS Panels ist aber die Panel Lotterie, also Backlight Bleeding und IPS Glow.  Wenn du ein gutes Modell erwischt ist IPS aber auf jeden Fall überlegen.

Meiner Meinung nach ist Acer aktuell Asus vorzuziehen, da Acer wohl momentan weniger Qualitätsprobleme hat und zudem Endkundensupport hat, Garantieerweiterung für ein paar Euro auf 5 Jahre ist auch nicht verkehrt. 

Guck dich vorallem mal nach dem XB270HU bei Amazon Warehouse Deals um, nen Kumpel hat da neulich seinen perfekten XB270HU für 350€ geholt.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Mai 2016)

Naja den IPS glow hat man immer, das ist keine Lotterie. 
Auch hat Asus bei Monitoren einen Endkundensupport. 
Würde bei IPS den Acer und bei TN den Asus nehmen. 
Asus hat beim 279Q teils arge Qualitätprobleme und beim Dell ist der Gammawert zu hoch und man kann ihn nicht verstellen.


----------



## sYniZ (28. Mai 2016)

Vielen Dank schon einmal für eure Antworten! Ist denn der 278Q von Problemen verschont und ist die Bildqualität wirklich besser als die des Dells?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (28. Mai 2016)

Nö sind die gleichen Panels so große Unterschiede gibts da nicht.

Gefühlt stimmt bei den meistenn TNs es Gamma nicht aber man kanns ja auch übern Treiber regeln.


----------



## sYniZ (28. Mai 2016)

was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem hier? Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Aie ich tendiere nun immer mehr zum Dell-Monitor - hab mir ein längeres Forum bei Computerbase durchgelesen und mit einer guten Kalibrierung(ICC-Profil wurde hochgeladen) kann man wirklich sehr gute Farben erreichen und der "Grauschleier" verschwindet somit.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (29. Mai 2016)

Dann nimm den Dell.
Musst halt schauen ob dir die vertikalen linien nerven oder nicht.
Acer ist so Lotto spiel...


----------



## vikidivik (29. Mai 2016)

Ich hab den Dell seit etwas über einen Monat.
Super Gerät. Ich musste auch ein wenig nachjustieren, aber so wie er jetzt ist, gefällt er mir insgesamt sehr.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Mai 2016)

sYniZ schrieb:


> ... und mit einer guten Kalibrierung(ICC-Profil wurde hochgeladen) kann man wirklich sehr gute Farben erreichen und der "Grauschleier" verschwindet somit.


Denk dran, dass das in Spielen so nicht funktioniert.


----------



## sYniZ (30. Mai 2016)

Es wird letztlich der Acer xb271hu - hab die Möglichkeit den im Laden auf Probleme zu testen, falls er Probleme aufweist geht er zurück und wir versuchen das ganze Spiel erneut.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (30. Mai 2016)

Dann viel Spaß^^


----------



## Thaiminater (31. Mai 2016)

Asus hat ja jetzt auch nen 180 hz Moni vorgestellt
*OC3D ::  Article :: ASUS Announces 180Hz ROG Swift PG248Q G-Sync Monitor :: ASUS Announces 180Hz ROG Swift PG248Q G-Sync Monitor*


----------

